# A Sunday Tail?



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. 
Smile.
Rocket "R",said the well known words,"We are not getting another dog."
Less than two weeks later,who has a brown and white border Collie Puppy?....... Yes. I was told he liked Sassy because she was so sweet and gentle,(He has forgotten the," Wilf the Wolf" we had,the Special Forces B/Collie!!),this brown and white puppy has all the characteristics shown by W/Wolf,when he was a puppy,so it came as no suprise to me when Rocket,had to break into his own house,it seems that Harley,aka"FANG!" :lol: ,decided to move the ironing board,well he is about twelve weeks old!,and managed to position it so the back door would not open.
It would be unfair of me to mention that they have had to make hard board covers for all electrical plugs/points etc,block off the back of the setee,and rescue him when his head got stuck behind an Off radiator,why does the phrase,"Thats my Boy",spring to mind. I cannot wait for him to have his last jabs,and get him up the trails and walks with Sassbag.
I am sure,there will be more,"Tails",concerning Harley.
Sassies Dad


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Join the club.. and enjoy it.

Dave p


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Sounds oh so familiar. Enjoy!


----------

